# Loader swap Mahindra 6530 from a 6500



## Godzilla (Dec 8, 2011)

Does anyone know if the ML 264 loader from a 6500/5500 would fit on a 6530? The 6530 had a ML 266 loader. Both loaders are from a 4X4. The 6530 is a 2010 and the 6500/5500 stopped in 2008.


----------

